# Tortoise table blueprints!



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you awesome tfoers post the threads to building tables. I need 2 more for my 4" and my 5" tortoises for winter time. I'm looking for about $150 or less for each table. I would like to use a alternative to plexiglass like polycarbonate. I can make 2 at 2' x 6' and I was hoping to stack them. If you would all share your ideas that would be like totally awesome!! Thanks.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 13, 2014)

What about an old bunk bed frame? I am going to do this later for mine as a double decker.


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is 2' x 6' your maximum space available? It would be much better as a 3' x 6' or a 2' x 8'.

And a 4' x 16' would be totally groovy!


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

WillTort2 said:


> Is 2' x 6' your maximum space available? It would be much better as a 3' x 6' or a 2' x 8'.
> 
> And a 4' x 16' would be totally groovy!


Yes.... I have a roommate... He hates reptiles.... So my plan is to build them and bring them upstairs while he's gone because they are going in the living room.... He's gonna be pissed. But yolo. The tortoises are small so they will suffice. If I make it a L shaped it would be huge but there will be 2 different species. So that's a no go.


----------



## leigti (Aug 13, 2014)

You could get two bookshelves and use four by fours as legs at the corners so you can stack them. I'm assuming you want the plexiglass so you can see the Tortoise from the side? If so just replace one side panel on each one. Does this make any sense? I have it in my mind but I can't seem to say it correctly. There is a picture of exactly what I'm thinking in the encloser section of a double-decker tort table. And I guess your roommate will just have to get over it  another option that would work but may not be quite as attractive would be stock tanks. I plan on using them for my indoor enclosures this winter.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

leigti said:


> You could get two bookshelves and use four by fours as legs at the corners so you can stack them. I'm assuming you want the plexiglass so you can see the Tortoise from the side? If so just replace one side panel on each one. Does this make any sense? I have it in my mind but I can't seem to say it correctly. There is a picture of exactly what I'm thinking in the encloser section of a double-decker tort table. And I guess your roommate will just have to get over it  another option that would work but may not be quite as attractive would be stock tanks. I plan on using them for my indoor enclosures this winter.


The plexi glass is to waterproof. 
I do see your idea though! What are stock tanks? I've never heard of them!


----------



## leigti (Aug 13, 2014)

You can use a shower curtain or pool liner to waterproof it if you need to. Stock tanks are what they usually put water in for cattle or horses. They're usually rectangle or or circular. And they come in all different sizes. You live in Oklahoma? I bet there's one or two of them in that state  you can check out feed stores, ranch and home, tractor supply, places like that.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Aug 13, 2014)

leigti said:


> You can use a shower curtain or pool liner to waterproof it if you need to. Stock tanks are what they usually put water in for cattle or horses. They're usually rectangle or or circular. And they come in all different sizes. You live in Oklahoma? I bet there's one or two of them in that state  you can check out feed stores, ranch and home, tractor supply, places like that.


Okay I know what they are now. Yes we have a fair few. Lol. I'll look into the pont liner idea.


----------

